# bottle cleaning gizmo



## mb-squared (6/12/15)

I'm sure that this isn't original (but I can't recall ever seeing one), but it works a real treat. I've got a friend who likes my beer but who always returns the bottles in a shocking state. The bottle in the video clip had a good cm of mould growing in the bottom of it. Came up completely clean in ~30 seconds. And bottles that are already in good shape only need a couple seconds. 

The boil kettle is filled with ~20L of boiling water and a 1/2cup of caustic soda. Then the pump and the gizmo do the rest. Sure makes the least enjoyable part of bottling a lot easier.

Here's the video clip: https://youtu.be/jLumGR6MtiI


----------



## mato (13/1/16)

that is pretty cool idea
can I ask what pump do you use that works with the boiling water ???


----------



## mb-squared (13/1/16)

I just use the wort pump on my brew rig. It's a Chugger. Cheers,


----------



## Denobrew (21/1/16)

How does the caustic go with the copper? I'd like to use caustic to run through my system for a clean, but it has some copper in the herms coil and pick up. I thought caustic and copper didn't mix?


----------



## mb-squared (21/1/16)

I believe it is the soldered joints that caustic eats away at more than the copper itself (but I could be wrong on that). But I use a pretty diluted solution so, while it is strong enough to get a good clean, I don't think it is so strong that it'll be eating through the solder anytime soon. And if/when it does, I'll just re-solder it I guess. 

Cheers,


----------



## Denobrew (21/1/16)

Ok thanks for that. I might give it a run. Maybe not through the herms though. Thanks for getting back to me and pretty cool idea.


----------

